# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  GNObuntu ?

## Stinger

Hi all
Does anyone know if there is any development going on for a pure Gnome edition of 12.10 ?

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTEwMTU

And if there is, where to follow it ?

I know there is the "Gnome Shell Remix" of ubuntu

http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/

Does it have anything to do with the above ?

Thanks

----------


## VMC

Have you tried gnome-panel? That's what I'm using and loving it.

----------


## cariboo

The idea was approved at UDS-Q, all we need now is for someone to start work on it.

----------


## cpatrick08

what would one need to do to start working on it?

----------


## Stinger

> The idea was approved at UDS-Q, all we need now is for someone to start work on it.


Sorry to hear that no one started working on it yet.




> Have you tried gnome-panel? That's what I'm using and loving it.


Well.. I played around with Gnome on Fedora 17 and what I really liked was:

1. It not using as much memory as Unity when running idle

2. The way it handles the graphical desktop ( Gnome-Shell )
   They are using clutter / mutter instead of compiz and the                    llvmpipe so that Gnome-Shell can be used without 3D acceleration hardware, or the appropriate drivers. 
Maybe Quantal will use the llvmpipe too since there will be no Unity 2D ?

3. Reorganization of the directories (Usrmove) for executable files and libraries that are now all in the root directory / usr.

I know that the ubuntu developers are looking at these issues, but I don't know if it's possible for them to implement such huge changes ( clutter / mutter instead of compiz ) or (Usrmove).

Still I prefer Unity over Gnome-Shell for it's usability, but I admire the Fedora developers for their innovation.

----------


## jbicha

Hi,

I was doing some work on "GNOMEbuntu". My current blocker is that I've yet to figure out how to generate a Ubuntu-style live/installer ISO from a seed (i.e., the list of packages I want to be included by default). That process is not very well documented.

I'd prefer the process I use to be as close as possible to the way official images are generated. If anyone knows how to do that, I'd be happy to have the help!

----------


## Stinger

Preseeding ?
I don't know if you can use this, but here there is a guide on:

Automating the installation using preseeding

Using preseeding

Preseeding other packages

InstallCDCustomization

Installing extra packages in your preseed file

Or you might have a look at Jan Hoffmann's livecd script for the Ubuntu Gnome Shell Remix:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubun...0120427.12.04/

But I'm not familiar with building installer iso's
Hope it helps.

----------


## cpatrick08

> Hi,
> 
> I was doing some work on "GNOMEbuntu". My current blocker is that I've yet to figure out how to generate a Ubuntu-style live/installer ISO from a seed (i.e., the list of packages I want to be included by default). That process is not very well documented.
> 
> I'd prefer the process I use to be as close as possible to the way official images are generated. If anyone knows how to do that, I'd be happy to have the help!


try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  and see if it will work for you

----------


## Stinger

Ok found GNObuntu on launchpad, thanks Jeremy  :Wink:  

Ubuntu GNOME Edition Developers team

----------


## DingusFett

I'm not a developer, but if you need someone to help test this once you have an iso, am happy to help out. Maybe a suggestion would be if someone could create an extension that adds updates to the shutdown/logout/etc menu like in Unity, which I think would be great and help with integration to make it feel less like you've just got standard Ubuntu and added gnome-shell to it.

----------


## Stinger

> I did burn with sudo and it still puts me back to harddrive


Same here, no joy with the dd command it only creates an non boot-able  ISO 9660 image  :Sad:  
I can't get the usb-creator to work either as you can see here:
usb-creator-gtk crashed, a bad case of catch 22.

Not completely unsolvable though, I had a usb-pen with the Gnome-Shell Remix 12.04 available, I booted into a live session with that one, launched the usb-creator from there, 
selected the Ubuntu Gnome Remix beta iso from my hard-drive and badabing badaboom I had a working bootable Beta usb-pen  :Very Happy: 

Not an ideal solution, but just to find out if the beta iso worked or not, and it does, nothing wrong with the iso  :Wink:

----------


## jozmak

> Same here, no joy with the dd command it only creates an non boot-able  ISO 9660 image  
> I can't get the usb-creator to work either as you can see here:
> usb-creator-gtk crashed, a bad case of catch 22.
> 
> Not completely unsolvable though, I had a usb-pen with the Gnome-Shell Remix 12.04 available, I booted into a live session with that one, launched the usb-creator from there, 
> selected the Ubuntu Gnome Remix beta iso from my hard-drive and badabing badaboom I had a working bootable Beta usb-pen 
> 
> Not an ideal solution, but just to find out if the beta iso worked or not, and it does, nothing wrong with the iso


I've tried every conceivable variation. The only time I managed to boot up when I burnt the image into cd. But when I tried to install it I got an error.

----------


## mc4man

> I've tried every conceivable variation. The only time I managed to boot up when I burnt the image into cd. But when I tried to install it I got an error.


Well forget Startup disc creator in 12.10, been somewhat broken for weeks, now probably totally so.

Have had no issue with unetbootin (plain repo version
Because I use a couple of usb sticks just for booting live images *before* starting unetbootin I always reformat the stick (FAT32) in Disks (or gparted

Sometimes unet doesn't handle overwriting a previous boot disc properly & it won't boot up.
Otherwise get another or new usb stick

----------

